# Bling 3 weekend in a row? possible?



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Hunted Friday and sunday in central ND. Saw a very large amount of birds in every direction. Put down about 160 in the 2 hunts. The birds decoyed very well but its tough to compete with other large feeding flocks in the area. All the shooting was from sunrise to 9 AKA 2.5 hours a day.

Managed 2 bands sunday 1 ross and 1 snow. Hopefully my group wont be plagued the rest of our lives because we are being spoiled like crazy this spring.










Friday









Sunday









Check out these links for more details of the hunts

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=41504

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=41550


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

You need any help with the slaughtering of birds out there? I'd be glad to help a hand!! :beer: Awesome hunt!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow you guys are the luckiest sons of B's ever!!!!! atleast as far as the bands go the spring.............

as for the hunting, thats just mad skills, nice work young bucks :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work, congrats guys


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice, i haven't got a banded snow yet, but i did see one yesterday on my way home from work along side the road there was a canada with one.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i wish i was there :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice hunt and well deserved by you and the rest. Putting on the miles you did this Spring and providing information on migration/birds helped us out one weekend also. Hardcore group you have also - setting up at 2am!

There is always one last grind of the year and your hunt could be it, but I'm holding out for a supergrind to occur this weekend. Will be participating to see if our group may be the one....


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

If you can find them in central ND and they come in your general direction you will kill a buch for sure. Lots of Ross and Juvies.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Congrats on the bands and the great hunts!

You guys also need to be commended on your effort and sportsmanship. Well deserved and you have alot of respect from me!

ps...when you stopped by I was just getting ready to take a nap....as I don't normally greet people in my underwear!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Nobody cares we are all the same. It was fun talking with you guys. So did you guys end up with any more that night?.. we dind't see nearly the flight we had in the morning and only pulled 3.. well only one person was in the blind and the rest all went scouting .. probably our mistake so our one guy shot 3.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Just 8 more. I put on alot of miles and came up with very little.

Luckily....one of the Sinners found the motherload.


----------

